# Bowtech Destroyer 350



## hotbeau028 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just ordered a obwtech destroyer 350 based on my bow shops recomendation. I want to know if anyone has one and how it shoots. Is that six inch brace heights forgiving. Is this bow really dead in your hand? Hows is the accurcey.


----------



## KettleOne (Jan 27, 2010)

*BowTech Destroyer 350 Results*

Draw length: 26.5
Arrow: 350 gr
Draw Weight: 65 lbs
Speed: 292 ft/sec
KE: around 65 ft/lbs

Bow is fully set up - all weight necessary is already on the string. Drop away rest. Also, "IBO" with 325 gr arrow is 302.

I'm happy with it. Quiet and very smooth draw cycle. Though let off is really only 75%, just so you know. Draw length is measured a little differently this year, so they might set you up a little short at first. The 5.5 cam setting (or the Destroyer's equivalent) was a bit too short on the Destroyer, though this is the perfect setting on my 2009 Admiral. FYI.


----------



## KettleOne (Jan 27, 2010)

*Accuracy*

It is accurate.

At some point, the accuracy issue is all me and not the bows I own. 

Letdown is stronger than my Admiral, so I take care not to grip the new bow hardly at all on letdown. 

Good choice!!


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*302fps ??*



KettleOne said:


> Draw length: 26.5
> Arrow: 350 gr
> Draw Weight: 65 lbs
> Speed: 292 ft/sec
> ...


I hope you are not talking about a 30" draw to get the IBO speed you posted. I hope you meant to say that with a 325g arrow at 65#, "26.5 draw" you got 302 on the chrono. That would allow for 35fps accounted for.


----------



## hotbeau028 (Jan 6, 2010)

Got to shoot mine for the first time last weekend. I'm impressed. We put on myvapor trail drop away rest sure lock hunters apecial sight, octain 7 inch stab, and octain quiver, and a super peep peep sight. Make some gold tip 300 ultra lights in 28.5 inches, my draw is 28.5. Next time I go up there I will see if we can get out the chrono and see what it is shooting. I'll get a weight on my arrow too if I can. I'm still paying on my bow and accessories. It was a big price tag. I'm a working man and have family oblagations.


----------

